

Saved.io is the Simplest Bookmarking Tool Ever - feint
http://web.appstorm.net/reviews/data-management/saved-io-is-the-simplest-bookmarking-tool-ever/

======
vikaveri
I don't always bookmark a site I visit...

But when I do, I use a command line to do it.

